# Techos from Nantes



## Techos (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi
I'm located in nantes France ,47 years old ( yes i know not a pidgeon of the year !)and interested with airplanes since a very long time


----------



## comiso90 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome..

What types of planes are your favorite? There are lots of good threads out there. Pick one and jump in!

.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome Techos


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Techos (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm interested with: Russian WW2 airplanes,French and US WW2
and modern ( especially " Century serie fighters") i'm also totaly crazy about
space conquest and missile ( that's another storie) ,i spent my young days
in the Paris suburb, closed to the CEV ( flight testing base) of Bretigny and
i had the luck to see a lot of great airplanes of the 70's flying high in the sky
(Concorde,Mirage 2000,Mirage IV,Mirage III and much more).I'm both a kit
builder and kit collector.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

G'day mate! Welcome to the forum...


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Greetings brother...!


----------



## v2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome from Poland mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

welcome mate


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Célérité (Jul 17, 2008)

Salut Techos, nantais égallement, bienvenu à toi.


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 20, 2008)

Bonjour Techos


----------

